

Erl2 - A New Dialect of Erlang - chops
https://github.com/joearms/erl2

======
chops
Joe's main motivation of this, it seems, is to unify the shell and the
modules. Whereas you could not define a module in the shell, and whereas you
could not define multiple modules in a single file, with Erl2, both are
possible.

And the fact that it won't generate .beam file without passing the unit tests
first, is just icing on the cake :)

I find this rather interesting, and I'm curious what kind of traction this
might get, or if any of the paradigms introduced here might be mimicked in
Erlang.

